# Corn snake, wood or sand



## markalawton (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

I have a 15 month corn, he has always had wood substrate, But a friend said that u can use sand, wasn't sure of this due to sand getting on mouse when feeding.
can anyone clear this up?


----------



## herp mad (Jul 29, 2008)

you can use sand as a substrate for corn snakes aslong as you feed the snake outside of the vivarium or place the food on somthing other than the sand but in my opinion their is no need to house it on sand, as its used to wood and corn snakes would not naturaly live on sand, as they are found in fields, forests ect so wood is more of a natural substrate.


----------



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

Sand can get into scales of snake and cause scale rot1.


----------



## markalawton (Jan 1, 2009)

*snad or wood*

thanks mate


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

Sand is a NO NO for cornsnakes - not only can it be ingested with food it can also get between the scales and cause some major problems.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

As above, sand is generally bad for the scales, additionally, it's simply unnatural, they do not come into contact with beaches or desert or any high sand environments in the wild, and a sand based environment which will be quite dry, can also lead to severe shedding problems. If in doubt, always research the conditions in which they would live in the wild and try to emulate them, as this will help them thrive


----------

